# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  una ayudita

## hernandez

alguien me puede decir la direccion de la SEI de madrid? me han dicho dos direcciones pero no se cual es

 avda. oporto (no se el numero). 
 C/ Ventura de la vega 7

 cual es de las dos?

 Gracias.

----------


## kein

Muy buenas hernandez! Mira en la web de la SEI aparece la siguiente dirección Avda. de Oporto Nº 36, Local 7 
Aparte de esto ya no te puedo decir más
Nos vemos!

----------


## hernandez

muchas gracias por haber perdido un poquito de vuestro tiempo en ayudarme.

 PD: Gracias   :Wink1:

----------

